# New Legion Magazine Article (1 Jan. 2011)



## Dog Walker (1 Jan 2011)

There is a new article by Adam Day on the Legion Magazine web site with videos.

http://www.legionmagazine.com/en/index.php/2011/01/assignment-afghanistan-go-down-nightmare/


----------

